# My Disk apps fermée ?



## armenn (6 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à Tous

Petit problème avec une apps sur Ipad : My disk
( range dossiers, images avec un "cadenas". )

J'ai téléchargé My Disk sans me rendre compte qu'il agissait d'une version d'évaluation, qui à presque immédiatement "saturé" avec 21 images.
J'ai donc accepté la version complète en payant les 2 euros et quelques.

Et au lieu de compléter la version light, c'est une nouvelle apps qui s'est installée.

Et je ne trouve pas de solution pour récupérer les 21 images de la première mouture.
Ni retour sur Photos, ni export.
( Je n'ai pas conservé dans photos l'original )

Y à t'il quelque chose que j'ai manqué ?
La version complete ne semble pas non plus avoir " d'export" 
Cela reviens à dire d'une image stockée dans My Disk est inutilisable ?

Merci d'avance et bon week end.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Juillet 2013)

Pas vu d'app My Disk sur le store...


----------



## armenn (7 Juillet 2013)

Désolé
C'est un peu de ma faute, sur l'écran du Pad  il s'affiche sous le nom de " My Disk"
mais est présenté sous "Lock Photos+video Safe Pro By My Disk"...

Je ne trouve toujours pas l'export
pas plus que la possibilité de récupérer un PDF de IBooks pour l'y ranger !


----------

